# Hurricane Sunday 1/16



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Fished today from about noon to 5.
We were planning to go to Leon Brook Hines ( Didn't know it was closed till February 1st)
This is my third trip to Hurricane, and once again a sucky one.
The other two were Blue Bird Days though.
We didn't catch one today...
Fished deep, and shallow.
Fished Carolina Rigs in the deep.
Lipless Crankbaits.
Deep Divers.
Spinnerbaits up shallow.
Weightless Flukes.
Carolina rigs more than anything.
I here about people going to Hurricane and killing em.
I'm not after any trophies or anything, just a few fish.
WHAT IS THE DEAL WITH THIS PLACE ?
:001_huh:


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bass fishing was horrible today. We hit the Cypress Cattle Ice Pond today and only boated 7 bass all day, some of those were on minnows. Thought it would be way better. Fish still shell shocked from the hard freeze we had I guess.


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey, don't feel like the Lone Ranger, I have fished that hole a half dozen times and haven't caught a keeper yet!! The first two times were last July and the water and the air was too warm for good day fishing but I also fished it after the cool down and still only caught a few small large mouth. I'm beginning to think that these guys who are holding up their 10 lb. catches out of that lake are doing some trick photography or something!


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

And I forgot to mention, we were the only boat on the water.
I'm positive....


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i fished it once from the bank. i caught an 11" bass on a buzzbait. that's it.


----------



## L4570 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hurricane ,Bear, and Karrrick Lake all have some really big fish in them but are really hard to fish if you aren't extremely familiar with them. I fished all three for years but I rarely fish any of them anymore. It seems everytime the fishing becomes decent, they do something to the water, ie..fertilizer or something. Fishing Hurricane and Karrick are very similar. This time of year I would stay out in the middle and fish the creek channels with probably an eight or ten inch black worm, very slow. In the summer I tend to beat the shorelines with a Buzbait. I prefer a 1/2 ounce gold lunkerlure with chartreuse skirt. A lot of people fish Karrick Lake in the warmer weather at night using large worms, at least 10". Even if you know all the tricks, these lakes are still overfished and tough. There are some nice crappie in Bear Lake and they should be biting soon.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

@L4570 "There are some nice crappie in Bear Lake and they should be biting soon." I've fished for crappie in Bear and couldn't get a bite, what are some good baits to use on that lake if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## L4570 (Oct 19, 2010)

Slow trol 2" curly tails.It doesn't matter what color as long as it's blue and silver(LOL). Most of the Crappie seem to hang out in the upper end of the Lake. After you catch one troll thru the area again and if you catch another, stop ands cast some. Let the lure sink about 6' and reeel really slow


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the tip I will try that. I suppose to hit Cypress Cattle this weekend. This will be my first trip there man I can't wait trying my best not to be anxious but you know how us fisherman are. LOL! Thanks again L4570.


----------

